
Snap Hires Engineer to Step Up Defense Against Code Copycats - mycodebreaks
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-08/snap-linked-to-swiss-startup-that-fights-product-copycats
======
mycodebreaks
It's interesting to know how much threat Facebook poses to Snap. Instagram
borrowing a lot from Snap is a risk that Snap doesn't want to ignore.

